# Cube SL Cross Race Ultegra XTR Easton FSA Carbongabel



## zett78 (27. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130404380846&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Cube  SL Cross Race Ultegra XTR Easton FSA Carbongabel

Ich verkaufe ein Cube SL Cross Race Fitnessbike in der  Rahmenhöhe 59cm. 
Es wurde im Juni 2009 gekauft  , es besteht also noch fast ein Jahr Garantie, die Rechnung lege ich  natürlich bei!
Die UVP der wunderschönen  Fahrads, welches sich in einem Top Zustand befindet, liegt bei 1.199 EUR.
Zudem  wurde von mir eine komplette Shimano XTR V-Brake Bremsanlage für 140  EUR und ein Terry Fly Max GT Sattel verbaut. 
Alles  weitere entnehmen Sie bitte den Bildern, für weitere Fragen stehe ich  natürlich gerne zur Verfügung!
Der Versand erfolgt per Iloxx für  44,90 EUR, Selbstabholung ist natürlich auch möglich.

Hier noch  die Infos vom Hersteller Cube:

Das Cube SL CROSS RACE ist der  schnellere Typ von Crossrad, der eher die Straße bevorzugt und nur  manchmal im Gelände zu finden ist. Mit einem hochwertigen, 3-fach  konifizierten Aluminiumrahmen als Basis, der steifen Black Speed  Carbongabel und der schaltfreudigen Ultegra SL als Dreingabe macht das  SL CROSS RACE seinem Namen alle Ehre. 

 Rahmen: HPA 7005 Crossroad Triple Butted
Farbe:  Black Anodized 
Gabel: Dedacciai Black Speed Carbon
Steuersatz:  FSA No.10 semi-integriert 
Vorbau: Syntace F139 
Lenker: Syntace  Duraflite 2014 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra SL 
Umwerfer: Shimano  R773 
Schalthebel: Shimano R770 Flat Handlebar 10-f. 
Bremsen:  Shimano XTR V-Brake VR + HR  M-970  BR-M970
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Ultegra SL Hollowtech II 52x39x30Z.,  175mm, integr. Innenlager 
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra 12-27Z., 10-f. 
Kette:  Shimano Ultegra 
Felgen: Easton Vista SL 
Naben: siehe  Felgen/Laufradsatz 
Reifen: Schwalbe Kojak 35-622 
Pedale: ohne
Sattel:   Terry Fly Max GT Air Cell Gel
Sattelstütze: RFR Prolight 31.6mm  Setback wurde von mir gekürzt
Gewicht: ca. 8,5 kg


----------

